
(Chrome) Intent to Ship: Brotli - antouank
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!searchin/blink-dev/brotli/blink-dev/JufzX024oy0/WEOGbN43AwAJ
======
mwpmaybe
Hopefully Google considers contributing a Brotli vmod to Varnish[0]!

0\. [https://www.varnish-cache.org](https://www.varnish-cache.org)

